# '96 Johnson 48 spl



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I have a new to me flats & bay 1660 w/48 spl johnson. Came off pontoon boat w 13x11 3 blade prop. Put a solas aluminum 13 x 15.worked great. But I added t n t , now it will bust out when trimmed up probably 10-15% on a straight run. It will also cavitate in a sweeping turn. My question is : 13 x 17 or greater or 4 blade. Newb to prop tuning. I can tell there is an art to it. All advice welcome. Thx ahead of time. I moved manual trim rod back toward transom 1 hole. One hole left could this help ?


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Took jack plate off. Problem solved


----------

